# Glass Replacement and compatibillity.



## Resistance (4/10/20)

What the heading says.
Zeus X and Dual are compatible.
Zeus single and Smount Naboo are compatable.
Please share your knowledge of other tank glass comparability.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/20)

IJoy Captain Mini and Savour MTL RTA are compatible

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (4/10/20)

I found this quite complex spreadsheet looking for a specific glass replacement for a vaptio paragon tank. The vaptio paragon wasn't on the list but I thought it was quite useful to keep the link. The link marked "linky" opens up in Google docs as a spreadsheet. You can also open the document in Google sheets. 

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...hreads/tank-glass-compatibility-chart.187720/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/10/20)

Melo 3 full size/Petri 22
Reload 24/ Petri 24
Dvarw DL / vaporesso nrg (slight overhang)
JK mini / merlin mini
Skyline/ Cleito bubble
Skydrop / tfv8 bubble

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/20)

A very useful thread @Resistance. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/10/20)

Bellus and Goblin mini.

20mm long, 22mm dia with a 1.5mm wall thickness. 

I see they are in the spreadsheet @fbb1964 posted above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Ruwaid (5/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Melo 3 full size/Petri 22
> Reload 24/ Petri 24
> Dvarw DL / vaporesso nrg (slight overhang)
> JK mini / merlin mini
> ...



To add to this, Dvarw DL / Zeus Single (slight overhang on the dvarw)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Spyker41771 (5/10/20)

Zeus X straight and bubble fits on intake dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dhesan23 (5/10/20)

Thanks for this thread  because I needed this information

I would like to know if anyone knows about what other glass tanks will fit on a Vandyvape BSKR RTA v1.5 mini ? 

The replacement metal tube is giving me fears of dry hits

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (5/10/20)

Dhesan23 said:


> Thanks for this thread  because I needed this information
> 
> I would like to know if anyone knows about what other glass tanks will fit on a Vandyvape BSKR RTA v1.5 mini ?
> 
> The replacement metal tube is giving me fears of dry hits



Dry hits are fun though. With a jam or peanut butter flavour profile it's like someone added toast in for free 

What size atty is it?
If it's the 22mm, the Ello mini should fit as well. 
0.1mm difference which should be negligible. 

I researched this for someone else a while back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Dhesan23 (5/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Dry hits are fun though. With a jam or peanut butter flavour profile it's like someone added toast in for free
> 
> What size atty is it?
> If it's the 22mm, the Ello mini should fit as well.
> ...


It's a 22mm tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (5/10/20)

One can always have a look at Bearded Vikings Customs https://beardedviking.co.za/ They will make you a tank I believe and there is a list of their acrylic tanks here. https://beardedviking.co.za/collections/acrylic-tank-windows

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

Stew said:


> One can always have a look at Bearded Vikings Customs https://beardedviking.co.za/ They will make you a tank I believe and there is a list of their acrylic tanks here. https://beardedviking.co.za/collections/acrylic-tank-windows



Thanks. I broke a tank quite early this year and due to lockdown I couldn't replace it. All this time I had a glass that fit perfectly and never knew.
So my aim when starting this thread is for compatible glass but replacement as you have linked above is also welcome.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

